# RTA/RDA/RDTA post screws



## Chronix (6/9/16)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a reliable place to find replacement post/grub screws in SA?

Thanks


----------



## Warlock (6/9/16)

Hi @Chronix go to this thread.
* Grub Screws - Griffin / Avo Tank*
Discussion in 'General Vaporiser Talk' started by ettiennedj, 25/8/16.


----------



## Chronix (6/9/16)

@Warlock - thanks a lot bro


----------

